# Samsung Notebook, SSD einbau *Garantieverlust!!*



## Kusarr (24. September 2013)

hallo,

morgen sollte mein "Samsung ATIV Book 8 870Z5E X04" ankommen, meine "Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic Series 250GB" ist schon da.

Nun habe ich in Obernburg bei LetMeRepair GmbH (einziger Servicepartner in Deutschland) angerufen wegen Garantieverlust bei Eigeneinbau und Kosten bei Einbau bei ihnen.

Die nette Dame am Telefon meinte dann ...
- bei eigenem Einbau verfällt die Garantie! O.o
- Einbau kostet 45€+Versand+MwSt .... WHAT??? O.o
- man kann das Notebook + SSD zwar hinbringen, aber nicht direkt wieder mit Heim nehmen ... Warum? Das dauert 15 min! -.- ... Also geht eig nur hinschicken ... 4-7 Werktage

Kann es vllt auch sein dass ich etwas falsch verstehe bei "Garantieverlust"? .. Meinen die vllt nur Garantie der SSD oder verfällt auf komplett ALLES die Garantie, wenn man da nur eine Schraube bei i-was umdreht? ...
Ich mein, wenn später mal die Graka kaputt geht, was soll die SSD dafür können? ^^"

Maaan jetz weiß ich nich was ich tun soll .... die Kosten sind schon krass, aber dann auch noch über ne Woche drauf warten? ...


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. September 2013)

> Meinen die vllt nur Garantie der SSD oder verfällt auf komplett ALLES...


Sobald du das Gerät öffnest ist die Garantie futsch!
Auch wenn du nur hineinschaust
Da lässt auch niemand mit sich reden...
Bei einem Preis von über 1000 € würde ich aber in den sauren Apfel beissen und das Gerät einschicken.
Sonst hast du vom ersten Tag an keine Garantie... - egal was kaputt geht


----------



## Kusarr (24. September 2013)

mmh ... jo dann muss ich das wohl so machen. Hab ich halt erste Studentenwoche kein Notebook 

Aber dann vorher erst Notebook auspacken und schauen ob ab Werk zumindest alles läuft oder? und dann in Originalverpackung weiterschicken .. beides am besten in nen extra Karton, hab hoffentlich was passendes von Amazon rumliegen 

Bewahre ja immer (fast) alle Kartons auf von Amazon


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2013)

Hatte selbst schon den Fall. Neues Notebook, beide Festplatten ausgetauscht und nach 3 Monaten wie aus dem Nichts einen Totalausfall.
Glücklicherweise gibts bei Medion bei sachgemäßen Umbau der Festplatten trotzdem Garantie. Der eigentliche Defekt bei meinem Erazer hatte andere Ursachen als meinen HDD Umbau. 

Da es sich in deinem Fall um Samsung handelt, siehts natürlich etwas anders aus.

Kleiner Tip: Versuch dein Vorhaben doch lieber mit dem Samsung-Support abzuklären, dass dir der einzige Servicepartner nur ein kostenpflichtigen Umbau anbietet war eigentlich klar.


----------



## wishi (24. September 2013)

Also solange unten die Abdeckplatte kein Garantiesiegel hat, sollte es auch möglich sein ohne Garantieverlust die Platte aus zu wechseln. Mir wäre es neu das durch austauschen einer Platte die gesamte Garantie erlischt Oo Zudem man ja wie gesagt nicht den Laptop öffnet.


----------



## Heretic (24. September 2013)

Gab es nichtmal ein Grundsatz entschluss , dass die Garantie nicht verfällt , wenn lediglich ein Austausch der Festplatte von statten geht ?

Wenn du kein Siegel über der Deckplatte des Rams und der HDD hast müsste der Hersteller dennoch die Gewährleistung durchführen. Bei der Garantie wird er natürlich wegen jeder kleinigkeit "nein" sagen.


----------



## Kusarr (24. September 2013)

- wie sieht dieses Siegel aus? Wie darf ich mir das Vorstellen?

- Also noch bei Samsung direkt nochmal anrufen? Tipps für dieses Gespräch? Gibts i-welche Gesetze als Druckmittel? xD


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. September 2013)

Wenn du nur die Service-Klappe öffnest, darf die Garantie nicht verfallen. (sofern du nichts beschädigst)
Den Support kannst du vergessen.


----------



## Kusarr (24. September 2013)

Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Wenn du nur die Service-Klappe öffnest, darf die Garantie nicht verfallen. (sofern du nichts beschädigst)
> Den Support kannst du vergessen.


 
Kannste das auch i-wie beweisen/ belegen? Nicht, dass ich dann diese Serviceklappe öffne und Garantie seitens Samsung weg! Wäre weng bitte für mich ...


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. September 2013)

Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. (Toshiba, Packard Bell, Hawkforce) 
Im Garantiefall muss die Original-Platte wieder eingebaut werden, und dem Händler ja nicht sagen das die Platte gewechselt wurde.

Hab aber grad Bilder von dem Notebook gesucht, und scheinbar hat das überhaupt keine Service-Klappe für die HDD. Dann hast du leider Pech gehabt, komplett zerlegen ist ohne Schäden quasi unmöglich.


----------



## Kusarr (24. September 2013)

ah ok

dann bleibt mir also einfach alles einpacken und einschicken zum SSD einbauen ... was solls =(


----------



## Heretic (24. September 2013)

Naja der Garantie Sichere Weg isses. 

Mach vorher aufjedenfall ne backup von deinen Privaten daten und schreib unbedingt beim Auftrag dazu , dass du alle Ausgebauten Teile zurück haben möchtest !

Bei dem Service heutzutage , würde es mich nicht wundern , wenn du die HDD defekt zurück bekommst. 
Oder gar die einfach nur das NB mit SSD zurückschicken und die HDD behalten.

Und dann fängt das erst richtig an. Alles schon erlebt. 

MfG Heretic


----------



## Kusarr (25. September 2013)

welche Daten sichern? Ich bekomms doch erst morgen, warum soll ich dann Daten drauf hauen, wenn ichs wohl noch am selnen tag wieder fortschick? xD

Das hat die Frau vom Support aber auch gesagt, ich soll Zettel schreiben, was gemacht werden soll. Da schreib ich auch drauf, dass ich die HDD wieder will. 
Würden die mir auf Wunsch Windows 8 vllt auch clean installieren ohne den Samsung Software Müll?


----------



## Thallassa (25. September 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Würden die mir auf Wunsch Windows 8 vllt auch clean installieren ohne den Samsung Software Müll?



Das kostet dich bestimmt ne ganze Ecke extra 
Wenn die schon für nen Festplattentausch 45€ netto verlangen, was verlangen die dann erst für ne Neuinstallation? 150€??

Ehrlich, wegen der Garantie würde ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen. Ich arbeite in dem Gewerbe auch und ich hatte noch NIE Probleme damit, ein Notebook zu reklamieren, was vorher geöffnet war - wie soll man das denn auch feststellen, ohne jegliche Siegel oÄ auf den Schrauben? Ebenso sollten Warnhinweise irgendwo zu sehen sein (i.e: Warranty void if removed oÄ), welche auch häufig nicht vorhanden sind. Ganz zu schweigen davon dass sich eine HDD spurlos mit einer SSD tauschen lässt.


----------



## Kusarr (25. September 2013)

"LetMeRepair spiegelt dann auch die Recovery Partition und das Betriebssystem auf die SSD. Erstellen Sie dann bitte mit der Samsung Recovery Solution einen bootfähigen Startdatenträger auf einem USB-Stick oder einer externen Festplatte, damit Sie das Betriebssystem jederzeit neu installieren können. Unseren Notebooks liegen keine DVDs mehr bei und diese können somit auch nciht nachbestellt werden. Wir empfehlen daher, die Sicherung auf einem Stick zu erstellen. "

Wie funktioniert das mit der Recovery Solution? Finde da nix aufm Bildschirm von diesem komischen Windows 8. Und meinte die Dame, dass ichs vor dem einschicken mit der HDD amchen soll, oder wenn ichs wieder bekomm mit der SSD?
Ein how to do wäre nett

Bitte um schnelle Antwort


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. September 2013)

Du kannst ein Windows 8 Image kostenlos und legal herunterladen und dann selber auf die SSD installieren. 
Betriebssystem installieren ist keine große Kunst mehr, und wenn du vom USB-Stick installierst in wenigen Minuten erledigt. 
Der Key ist im Bios hinterlegt.


----------



## Kusarr (25. September 2013)

Achsoooo .. wenn das so einfach geht warum sagt die Frau des in der e-mail denn nicht? xD
Na habs jetz aber schon so gemacht wie die gesagt hat, habs nämlich i-wie gefunden ^^

Frage: Hab jetz nen Zettel erstellt, wo drauf steht was die machen sollen und pi pa po ... passt das so? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2013)

Lass es dir von dieser Dame zeigen und entscheide selbst...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0_cMzmRBBk

PS: 2sec gegoogelt...

So schwer scheints ja nicht zu sein. Paar Schrauben und Plastikclips wie bei (fast) jedem Notebook.


----------



## Kusarr (25. September 2013)

ich will aber keinen Garantieverlust!


----------



## Tipi (30. September 2013)

Das ist die große Abzocke bei den Ultrabooks - Alles Verlötet und versiegelt.
Nach 3-4 Jahren intersiver Nutzung wird dein Akku fast platt sein und dann wirds nochmal richtig teuer.

Gut das es noch Hersteller wie Lenovo gibs wo man bei den Businessgeräten vieles selber machen kann und auch darf.

Ultrabooks kommen mir jedenfalls nicht ins Haus


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. September 2013)

Tipi schrieb:


> Das ist die große Abzocke bei den Ultrabooks - Alles Verlötet und versiegelt.
> Nach 3-4 Jahren intersiver Nutzung wird dein Akku fast platt sein und dann wirds nochmal richtig teuer.
> 
> Gut das es noch Hersteller wie Lenovo gibs wo man bei den Businessgeräten vieles selber machen kann und auch darf.
> ...


 
Naja würde mich wundern wenn der überhaupt so lang hält... 6-12 Monate Garantie, selber wechseln darfst nich...
Dann zahlste fürn Akkuaustausch... 
Riesige Sauerei, aber wenn mans schön leicht und Mobil haben will, muss man eben im Preis leiden


----------



## Kusarr (30. September 2013)

nehm ich dann doch in kauf.

leicht, optisch top, gut verarbeitet UND super Leistung.

Das Gesamtpaket stimmt einfach.

Das mim Service is halt doof aber damit leb ich dann doch gern dafür dass ich endlich dieses Notebook gefunden hab 

Is inzwischen au bei LetMeRepair angekommen, hoffentlich is es bis zum WE wieder da ^^


----------



## Big0 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds sehr interessant das alle sagen du sollst die Festplatte selber wechseln obwohl das Notebook keine Serviceklappe hat 
Genau das ist nämlich auch der Grund warum du deine Garantie verlieren würdest wenn du es selbst gemacht hättest.

Windows 8 hätte ich mir dort definitiv nicht installieren lassen das bekommt doch jeder selbst hin


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Oktober 2013)

Big0 schrieb:


> Ich finds sehr interessant das alle sagen du sollst die Festplatte selber wechseln obwohl das Notebook keine Serviceklappe hat
> Genau das ist nämlich auch der Grund warum du deine Garantie verlieren würdest wenn du es selbst gemacht hättest.


 
Und wer sagt das wo?



Big0 schrieb:


> Windows 8 hätte ich mir dort definitiv nicht installieren lassen das bekommt doch jeder selbst hin


 
Zum Win 8, wie oft hast du schon ein Laptop OS neu aufgesetzt? Und gingen danach alle Media- und Zusatztasten? Oder Gestensteuerung auf dem Touchpad?


----------



## MyArt (4. Oktober 2013)

Kommt natürlich immer auf die ABGs an...

Grundsätzlich dürfte ein Käufer das Gerät aber öffnen.

Hier ein Urteil von 2000! Jedoch ist das nun auch schon 13 Jahre alt


----------



## Kusarr (4. Oktober 2013)

is doch eh schon beim servicepartner.
morgen ruf ich da mal an wies ausschaut, wanns kommt etc


----------

